# Best Web Host ???



## lexxie (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi all ~

I'm getting ready to choose a web host and WOW - so much info out there and sooo many choices! My domaine name's secured w/ hostmysite. My web designer uses and likes GoDaddy... I noticed Rodney recommend Pair in an 05 thread .. I've googled "Best sites" and some consistently show up in the top 10, but I'm leary about the rankings - are they non-baised ? 

So thought I'd turn to the pro's ! Suggestions?
I believe "you get what you pay for", so I'm not sold on the "cheapest", tho since I'm just starting out, I can't afford the luxury suite! Pair seemed to be reasonalbe for the basic or advanced service. 

Thanks for the input !

Colleen


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a more recent post on "best web host" from a few weeks ago with lots of recent opinions: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t47720.html

I don't know if there is a "best", but I'm sure everyone has their preferences of who they've worked with and liked.

I still like pair (and have a site hosted with them even though I have my own servers). They have a nice "pair lite" plan now that is less expensive than their main hosting accounts. I also have heard lots of good things about lunarpages.


----------



## lexxie (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks so much Rodney ! I'm new around here so I appreciate you directing me to the more recent web thread. I know what you mean about everyone having an opinion about their favorites ! 

I'll be sure to check out the Pair Lite and Lunar.

Thanks again!
Colleen


----------



## utemtu (Mar 3, 2008)

I have 2 sites with Simple Helix, their support is absolutely brilliant, I have not experienced less than a 4hr turnaround on a support request.


----------



## breakaway (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think expensive means better. A lot of those big companies are so busy they won't pay attention to any one customer.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

You get what you pay for in hosting, if you want it for 5 bucks a month, prepare yourself for downtime and problems at some point. A good business hosting plan starts at about 25-35.00 a month. You will in turn get faster service as well as more uptime and a better performing site.


----------



## lexxie (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input ! Like Rodney says, seems everyone has their "favorites" and there's really not one best. 

I'm realizing tho that in addition to choosing a host, there's shopping carts (more $$) ... and credit card vendors (additional $$$). I know some hosting sites offer different packages, but seems each feature comes w/ it's own price. 

I've checked out PayJunction and they seem good. 

Any thoughts on carts and credit cards ? 

Thanks!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. I use DailyRazor. They are one of the few cheaper hosting providers that actually have a good reputation, but they are backed by the Vercordia corporation.

There are a lot of sites on the net, that give detailed reviews of host companies based on user reviews and logged downtime. Well worth checking out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RavenTecGraphics (Aug 20, 2008)

as an answer to all your questions above... lunarpages

once you sign up with them, you get a software package that includes several shopping cart options. and their carts will allow you to link to most major credit card accepting companies like paypal, and you can set your cart account up to point to your shipping accounts.

and lunarpages has great tech support!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Try apthost.com service time for me on average is about 15 minutes, online chat wait time about 1 to 5 minutes


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> Try apthost.com service time for me on average is about 15 minutes, online chat wait time about 1 to 5 minutes


Funny, I posted something earlier about Godaddy. now it is gone.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

badalou said:


> Funny, I posted something earlier about Godaddy. now it is gone.


You'll find that posting here Lou... LOL

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t47720-3.html


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

There are so many different hosts on the web, I used to use Hostgator, they are good but support kinda sucks. My new one I am 100% happy with, he will go over your site and will make suggestions if you want him too. Also NO downtime, which is terrific.

www.vetsols.net

Its a new hosting site, but the attention to details is excellent.

The only good thing about GoDaddy is cheap domain names, their support is terrible and they are just bad, ask any webmasters and what they have to say about Godaddy is not good.


----------

